# Help! I need opinions on this quilt



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

The other night I found instructions for a jelly roll quilt that looked fun. I only own one jelley roll. I decided yesterday to try this. It is called the Jelly Roll 1600 quilt. Here is a link to the tutorial: http://blog.heirloomcreations.net/?p=1897

It was supposed to be fast and didn't require cutting. When I work nights I don't let myself use a rotary cutter. I am just too tired. Anyway, I sewed the strips together yesterday afternoon and made the first (800") seam. When I got up today I went straight to my sewing room and finished it in about 20 minutes.










I didn't like how unbalanced it looked. I decided what it needed was a couple of big happy flowers. So, I cut some out. I just can't decide which end to place them on. That is why I need your opinion. I apologize for the quality of the photos. I didn't realize the one was blurry until I saw it on PB.









*Option #1*









*Option #2*

Thanks in advance for you help!

If you need a quick, fun quilt I do recommend this one. It would be easy to make your own strips to do it. I plan to do a couple more.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I like option 2 better for some reason. nice job!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is just adorable!!! I like option 2 best also.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Another vote for option 2...very cute..someone will be very happy to own that.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The appliqued flowers are beautiful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm a little more partial to view 2, but with a slight variance.

I think that the top red flower, would be extra good if there was a background flower like it to peak out about 1/8, 1/4 of an inch to break the eye line where the red flower joins the red strip. There is not an eye break there.

It really is an outstanding quilt, and the flowers just make it extra special (even if you don't do the extra bit of flower I suggested).

I could see lots of applications for something like this with other types of applications depending on the fabrics.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Angie, I thought of you and the stage curtain when I was sewing the first seam of 800". I know it is my competitive nature but I would LOVE to be with a group for one of those "Jelly Roll Races". I think it would be a hoot. People with faster machines would have somewhat of an advantage but you have to match those edges, too.

Thank you to everyone that has commented. My husband says this is way outside of my norm. It will have a border that is blue with darker blue polkadots and a red gingham binding. When it is done I may put it away until spring and then bring it out to "push" Spring when I need it.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

That's really cute! I'm the opposite of everyone though as I like #1 especially if the flowers were moved down just a little so the red flower wasn't touching a red strip. The reason I prefer it, is that it gives a pop to a paler area of the quilt.

If I were going with #2, I'd turn the stem of the middle flower to lean the other way. That would put the flower away from the red strip and onto a calmer area where it would pop more.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

See, you guys are so much help. I wasn't even noticing the reds touching until you all mentioned it. I don't know that I want to come down any but I could move it slightly to the right or do as Angie suggested.

Terri, I prefer option 1 myself for the very same reason. My sister like #2 because she said the yellow strip in the upper corner looked like the sun. That gave me the fleeting idea of adding a sun in the upper corner opposite the flowers. That simple quilt is getting complicated!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh awesome! Your flowers totally make this quilt! I like option 2.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

If you like 1 and it's for you, go with it. If it's for your sis then go with 2. It is a really cute quilt either way.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The flowers really make the quilt pop! (option 1, here!)


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Option 2!


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Another vote for 2. Thank you for posting this because I'm going to start one right after Thanksgiving!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I am going with option 1 but I shortened the stem on the red flower and increased the size of the grassy hill. I tried a fourth flower but it was too busy for me. I may post the pictures later tonight. I won't be sewing it until tomorrow afternoon. One more night shift here. Get some groceries after work in the morning, a few hours sleep and then I can sew!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Option 1 for me!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just now read the directions and really like it. I have many fabrics that would work wonderfully stripped and done this way. (like my brights!) But in the photos on that site, the gray/brownish one caught my eye as it was different.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I like option two as well. 

This past week at BOM quilt class show and tell, there were several of these. Can't remember if I saw this at class or on the Internet, but one person had put flowers on an angle. They "spilled" onto the borders. (She had a thin border and then a wider one, I think). It really had a lot of character that way.

Another suggested that he had used trees that "overlapped" the borders as well. That might be fun for a Christmas quilt.

My tip if you make this quilt......Load the bobbin just as full as you possibly can. Yes, you will want to scream when you realize you have sewed up a large chunk of the strips with an empty bobbin. :frypan:


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I put on a fresh bobbin when I sewed the strips and I made it all the way through on one bobbin with about 8" of thread to spare. When I do it again I will probably change the bobbin when I get to the last strip.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I think this is the one I am sticking with.










I reserve the right to change my mind. LOL

Thanks to everyone for their input. I appreciate all the help. I hope those of you that try it enjoy it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have looked at this at least 5 times and like it more all the time. I have these strips cut 2 1/2" from a bunch of my mother's slacks. Have had these strips for years...I made a couple quilts w/pieces in them. They are all solids but add some bright prints f/my pile of scraps and they could be very cute. I'm thinking 3 randomly placed dresden plates as the flowers... I'll put this on my list.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it!!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

That is a neat quilt... I learned some more today.   More ways to get myself into trouble maybe.. 
Or a project for hubby now that he is learning to sew. HEHEHE
I am not sure which one I like the best. Sorta leaning towards #2. They both are nice.


----------



## MorelCabin (Jun 14, 2009)

That's cute! Love the added applique...I almost always add a little applique to any quilt, it always makes it that much more delghtful!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Beautiful quilt !!!!!!!!!!!!
The flowers really make it POP !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------

